# How To Go About Buying San Pedro From Home Depot?



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

me and a few buddies are going to try to get some mescaline ofr this weekend, but have absolutely no idea how to go about it lol. So, how many should we need? How long should they be? How much do they even cost We are going up there tomorrow so please just tell me how much they are and how big and how to make tea or give me a link or something

BAKED


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2011)

for 3 guys maybe 3 oz for the weekend. length depends on where you get them from, as long as they are not too short. We pay $50 per gram.































I dont know i am just baked


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

lol 3 oz of cactus? That must be like half of a cactus! But yeah there is 3 of us so how do we make tea? just cut the stuff up and boil?


----------



## april (Mar 20, 2011)

LMFAO dude if u find some at Home Depot please let me know, is it not illegal in your state, i know here in Canada we can't find or buy any, ive looked many times


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

Im pretty sure its legal that woul be sweet!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Im pretty sure its legal that woul be sweet!


 even if its legal, your never going to find it in home depot, loewes or any other spot like that.. there are a few online stores that sell either cuts or whole plants, but they can take years and years to grow enough for you to do anything even remotely useful with..


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

> even if its legal, your never going to find it in home depot, loewes or any other spot like that.. there are a few online stores that sell either cuts or whole plants, but they can take years and years to grow enough for you to do anything even remotely useful with..


Then how is everyone doing so much mescaline Debby Downer? I'm sure some place has them, I haven't done mescaline in like forever itll be soo fun, I pretty much know what they look like, I just never looked for them, and hell mybe when Im in there I can get some poppy and morning glories! Anything else I should pick up? lol I hope I can find some!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2011)

heres a place selling seeds, but i've seen others selling cuts of them.. all i did was google san pedro cactus' for sale, and i got pages of results..

http://www.ethnobotanicals.com/san-pedro-cactus.html


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay so I did some reaing and 1 foot of cacti is one dose? Will this be enough?I've done mescaline before, but it was in capsuls extracted. I've never made tea.. So after I make that gross tea should I take any more than that or is that an actual good dose?


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2011)

I know you can order them online... We just wanted it like now so we weer just gonna go up there, I didn't even know they sold san pedro anyways.. Are there any other types of cacti that contain mescaline at stores?


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 20, 2011)

I've looked around home depots and couldn't find any san pedro or peyote. I really doubt they carry them


----------



## JediTangerine (Mar 20, 2011)

its best to find an online vendor that has dried outer skin flesh. luckily i have 2 cactus ranches in my city but even those cactus are skeptical because most of them are low in mescaline content). if you want the highest containing cactus with mesc, you would have to harvest a cactus during a dry spell/season, not when there is recent rain, like today. i had 3 cactus which were all 1-2 feet each and they all had a low mescaline content. alsooooo, de-spining and skinning AND drying a cactus is a bitch. i would recommend finding a reliable site that sells it already dried and skinned.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 20, 2011)

You need 18" of the Pedro per person. Cut it into about 1/2" discs add water and boil. Pull cacti out and keep reducing. There's a YouTube vid of it done perfectly.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a total gamble when trying to guage mescaline content. So many variables. 12" of that bridgesii could be equivalent to 36" of pachanoi. Like mentioned above, growing conditions, wet or dry season.. affect everything.
When preparing for ingestion, I think it's unnecessary to skin and dry. Use the entire specimen (excluding spines) fresh. Though, the mesc may be concentrated under the skin, there is mescaline throughout the entire plant. Why risk waste  Freezing your cactus prior to prep could be beneficial too. 

To pump up the mesc content of a cutting, leave unwatered, in darkness at least for the entire growing season. Or you could harvest and leave it in your underwear drawer. They can survive for extended periods of time without water. Miraculous creatures.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Then how is everyone doing so much mescaline Debby Downer?


 If you mean why are so many people on HERE doing so much mescaline, it's because they either extracted the mescaline or bought it off someone....


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If you mean why are so many people on HERE doing so much mescaline, it's because they either extracted the mescaline or bought it off someone....


I wish I could buy mescaline salt from someone lol. It would make things soo much easier!
Though, there's something about prep that adds to the magic, No?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.  

I've always dreamed of extracting pounds 90% or more pure Mescaline and reintroducing it into the world, it's actually more of a goal I definitely plan to achieve.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fans the fire of Crypt's mescaline passions in hopes that his dreams.. GOALS come true* 

I hope to benefit from your bold endeavours, Crypt, and that this _TALE_ ends with a pleased cackling corpse


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's say I extract 50 keys. I'll need a half mil kilos of San Pedro to do so.  Let's say it is above 90% pure and a dose is a quarter gram. That's 200,000 doses. Say I sell them for $20. That's $4mil.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Let's say I extract 50 keys. I'll need a half mil kilos of San Pedro to do so.  Let's say it is above 90% pure and a dose is a quarter gram. That's 200,000 doses. Say I sell them for $20. That's $4mil.


Easy peasy  When broken down to rudiments, it's quite simple.. 

..Now, a million pounds of lye..
..a couple hundred thousand liters of acid.. you planning on HCl or sulfate?  I think you'd get a little more bang for you buck out of the sulfate, correct?
..and maybe a million gallons of xylene or what have you..
For 90% I suppose further washing will be necessary too..

You've got a sound plan 
Now. Step One. Where to find .5 million keys of cactus.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Easy peasy  When broken down to rudiments, it's quite simple..
> 
> ..Now, a million pounds of lye..
> ..a couple hundred thousand liters of acid.. you planning on HCl or sulfate?  I think you'd get a little more bang for you buck out of the sulfate, correct?
> ...


I'm very proud of the method you chose, but your numbers are way off. xD 
I don't know the numbers, so I stuck to the source. The cold hard number that tells you how much you'd get. 

ALWAYS, Hydrochloride.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm very proud of the method you chose, but your numbers are way off. xD
> I don't know the numbers, so I stuck to the source. The cold hard number that tells you how much you'd get.
> 
> ALWAYS, Hydrochloride.


LOL never was proficient with arithmetic  or mesc extractions.. next time in _study_hall, this is my task 

Hydrochloride always, you say? Please enlighten me sir, if you would please


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> LOL never was proficient with arithmetic  or mesc extractions.. next time in _study_hall, this is my task
> 
> Hydrochloride always, you say? Please enlighten me sir, if you would please


 Hydrochloride is about the most stable salt you can come across. Great medium for your sacred chemical.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting, thanks crypt. I've heard a lot of commotion about HCl gas, but I'm sure with care and precaution all would be fine. Considering the other chems involved, with proper ventilation it's all good. 
From time to time I like to brush up my knowledge of said extractions, for when that day comes. My Pedro pups will probably ready in a year or so. And the 'yote pups in 10 or 12  Not that I'd ever extract from _them_. Blasphemy!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 21, 2011)

Tears of a Jaguar is actually the best salt you can obtain.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Interesting, thanks crypt. I've heard a lot of commotion about HCl gas, but I'm sure with care and precaution all would be fine. Considering the other chems involved, with proper ventilation it's all good.
> From time to time I like to brush up my knowledge of said extractions, for when that day comes. My Pedro pups will probably ready in a year or so. And the 'yote pups in 10 or 12  Not that I'd ever extract from _them_.


Peyote is never ready to die. Pedro aspires to its fate. How many do you have?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Tears of a Jaguar is actually the best salt you can obtain.


 Tears of a Jaguar aren't a salt! They just contain Jaguarate...


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

I now only have two little ones that have survived harvest (apr '10) out of the four. One died out of the blue not long after the cut was made. Too close to the root. The second only passed a couple months ago during their winter slumber. It was very sad really. The root was nearly 16 years old. I also have a seedling, and hopefully a few more will pop up that failed to crack last year.
But I'm not sure if I'll ever harvest the tops of the remaining two. Most likely not. Don't want to risk the fate of their brothers :/


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry.  That really sucks. I'd also really like to reintroduce Peyote to its natural habitat. They've REALLY dwindled along the Tex-Mex border.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

And from the four harvested 'nubs' of the Pedro, three have three pups each, and one has two. They have been growing since last June and are roughly 8-9 inches average. I actually have them in my Grow room under a 400W MH atm. Taking a short break from growing Mary. I miss her presence these days, though


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm very sorry.  That really sucks. I'd also really like to reintroduce Peyote to its natural habitat. They've REALLY dwindled along the Tex-Mex border.


It really is tragic. And apparently a lot of farmers, or land owners I guess, are selling their lands to construction comps and dozing up the little yotes. So sad. If I could, I'd buy as much land as I could and protect it from the Greedy Lizard-Dogs.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> And from the four harvested 'nubs' of the Pedro, three have three pups each, and one has two. They have been growing since last June and are roughly 8-9 inches average. I actually have them in my Grow room under a 400W MH atm. Taking a short break from growing Mary. I miss her presence these days, though


 You don't plan on keeping that nature deity indoors 24/7/365 do you?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You don't plan on keeping that nature deity indoors 24/7/365 do you?


Hehe, nope. Up here in the north we're just starting to defrost, so when the warmth comes, they'll join their brethren outside to get all natural.

Not a decent pic but here they are. I haven't had the nerve to take the dead one out. Only days ago did they have their first drink since October.. maybe #3 will awaken


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe one day I'll go picking in Mexico, but take a shit load of buttons with me and plant two for every one I take.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Maybe one day I'll go picking in Mexico, but take a shit load of buttons with me and plant two for every one I take.


That's the way to bloody do it. Spread a couple ten thousand seeds while your at it too. If only those that over harvest and over harvest-ed had the presence of mind to do the same, though eh? Really though. 
Such a shame. It's kind of ironic. Usually, not all of course, but probably most of those illegally taking them from the lands are in search of some sort of betterment of themselves. You'd think it would occur to people like that. I may be dead wrong on the other hand. Maybe too optimistic. Perhaps most want to get fucked-up. 

Sad either way


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

AND people who tread those sacred grounds need to educate themselves on proper harvesting techniques to minimize the impact on the population. 
I wonder how respectful the Peyoteros are who legally sell them to the NAC. And the farmers. Has big business corrupted that economy as well?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> That's the way to bloody do it. Spread a couple ten thousand seeds while your at it too. If only those that over harvest and over harvest-ed had the presence of mind to do the same, though eh? Really though.
> Such a shame. It's kind of ironic. Usually, not all of course, but probably most of those illegally taking them from the lands are in search of some sort of betterment of themselves. You'd think it would occur to people like that. I may be dead wrong on the other hand. Maybe too optimistic. Perhaps most want to get fucked-up.
> 
> Sad either way


 People get Medal's of Honor for murder and I'd get thrown in prison for planting some cacti. LMAO. This world really is fucked.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Mar 21, 2011)

I READ 'THE TEACHINGS OF DON JUAN by CARLOS CASTENEDA. FUCKING AWSOME BOOK, BUY IT READ IT. ALL ABOUT THE PREPERATION AND EXPERIANCES ON MESCALIN AND JIMSON WEED...IF THE HIT YOU GUYS GET FROM MESCALINE IS THE SAME AS THE BOOK DESCRIBES, THEN .. I WANT SOME. NONE IN UK.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

elenor.rigby said:


> I READ 'THE TEACHINGS OF DON JUAN by CARLOS CASTENEDA. FUCKING AWSOME BOOK, BUY IT READ IT. ALL ABOUT THE PREPERATION AND EXPERIANCES ON MESCALIN AND JIMSON WEED...IF THE HIT YOU GUYS GET FROM MESCALINE IS THE SAME AS THE BOOK DESCRIBES, THEN .. I WANT SOME. NONE IN UK.


My friend, you are misinformed about the great treasures your kingdom houses. My peyote pictured above was shipped to me from your very backwaters


----------



## elenor.rigby (Mar 21, 2011)

Im listening....no im researching....might get back to you.. Thanks


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> People get Medal's of Honor for murder and I'd get thrown in prison for planting some cacti. LMAO. This world really is fucked.


Topsy-Turvy to be sure. 

Parks & Rec Ranger (or whatever they're named) : "Sir, put down the trowel and back away from the plants"
Crypt: "But officer, I only aim to replenish the population of these ndangered cacti and restore these sacred lands to their original bountiful colonies. Due to overharv...."
P&RR: BLAM! "Suspect down."
Poor Crypt: "Gurgle... Hey.. this is _exactly_ like DMT..."


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Topsy-Turvy to be sure.
> 
> Parks & Rec Ranger (or whatever they're named) : "Sir, put down the trowel and back away from the plants"
> Crypt: "But officer, I only aim to replenish the population of these ndangered cacti and restore these sacred lands to their original bountiful colonies. Due to overharv...."
> ...


 Except for the collapsed nasal cavity.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Except for the collapsed nasal cavity.


LOL, of course  i was basing it upon a living cadaver.

But, now that I reread that post, it's in pretty bad taste. Apologies Crypt.. shouldn't joke about things like that. Retracted.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> LOL, of course  i was basing it upon a living cadaver.
> 
> But, now that I reread that post, it's in pretty bad taste. Apologies Crypt.. shouldn't joke about things like that. Retracted.


 It's only in bad taste if you meant it to be in bad taste.


----------



## dr robudnik (Mar 22, 2011)

hey guys, new here. been reading up on extracting mesc myself (on top of the other world of information ive been led to on RIU, thanks to all). seems pretty simple. just wondering if anyone knows if you can use the powdered cacti on evil-bay sold as incense? didnt know if this was pure powdered cacti or theres anything added into it that i'd want to stay away from.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 22, 2011)

dr robudnik said:


> hey guys, new here. been reading up on extracting mesc myself (on top of the other world of information ive been led to on RIU, thanks to all). seems pretty simple. just wondering if anyone knows if you can use the powdered cacti on evil-bay sold as incense? didnt know if this was pure powdered cacti or theres anything added into it that i'd want to stay away from.


Hey doc! Welcome, and Enjoy Your Stay!
I've used powdered Peruvian Torch for making some brew, not for extraction myself, but absolutely the powder can be used to perform one though.
And I wouldn't worry about any additives in the 'incense'. If its from a decent vendor, it will be powdered green flesh and pure. 

Enjoy, my Brother.. ENJOY, BE OPEN and LEARN


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure you can use dried cactus, thing is you have little guarantee you get what you ordered.
I never got why someone (who has access to fresh cactus) would dry it first and then do the extraction though, but perfect for mail order.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

ANC said:


> Sure you can use dried cactus, thing is you have little guarantee you get what you ordered.
> I never got why someone (who has access to fresh cactus) would dry it first and then do the extraction though, but perfect for mail order.


Perhaps the extraction is a little easier when they are dried? (not talking from experience, just a conjecture)


----------



## canndo (Mar 23, 2011)

No, it isn't any easier when they are dried. The dried stuff still has that muck that binds everything into an unworkable mess. I recently read a tech that included baseifying the water before mixing it with the powder. This is touted to reduce the slime factor. I have yet to try it, but if it is true, then we finally have the break through we have needed to extract from peruvianus and the like. I have worked the process with the smaller cacti and it works perfectly so there is no reason why, given a technique for dealing with the slime, it shouldn't work equaly well.


----------



## dr robudnik (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! It does seem nice to not have to deal with skinning the plants and everything. Not to mention I wont have to order a huge ass box of cacti lol... But ill definitely google the process of basifying the water. worth the research anyways. If and when I go through with it you'll all hear about it. 

-DR


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 24, 2011)

Another question before I start buying a shitload of mesc. Well two questions, Whats a good vendor first off? The pre owdered stuff sounds nice 

Also, whats the tolerance deal with mescaline? I have read that people who regularly use mescaline have ver happy and enjoyable lives. Thats what I'm aiming for. How often do those users do mescaline? And how is the tolerance to it? Obviously I cant do enough really to gain any tolerance, but I am going to order some seeds too and have a nice little family growing. 

How should I grow them? I dont have a grow room and I live in an apartment. On the window sill?


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2011)

there are many forums dedicated to growing cacti, a small 1 gallon aquarium with a glass lid to seal in humidity would be great for the first year or so, or maybe some tubs with seethrough lids that seal well. Soil absolutely has to be sterilised to avoid fungus gnats etc. which will eat all your seedlings. Haveing a small growlight cfl wont hurt, just don't cook them. Cacti originated in forrests that no longer exist, these provided the shelter to nurse seedlings into adulthood. The large cacti dotting the horizons of the america's will not be there in the future because of this. Mesc is fun, but i've never heard of a mescaline addict, the material is too scarce and its medicinal qualities and high level of stimulation, kinda makes you call some offtime automaticaly. As with all of these drugs, once you get the message, put the phone down.


----------



## kush fario (Apr 22, 2011)

i think they grow abit like shrooms i know u need special cactus dirt and special fert and i know that in the bigining stage of peyote it needs to be covered with saran wrap.


----------



## canndo (Apr 22, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Another question before I start buying a shitload of mesc. Well two questions, Whats a good vendor first off? The pre owdered stuff sounds nice
> 
> Also, whats the tolerance deal with mescaline? I have read that people who regularly use mescaline have ver happy and enjoyable lives. Thats what I'm aiming for. How often do those users do mescaline? And how is the tolerance to it? Obviously I cant do enough really to gain any tolerance, but I am going to order some seeds too and have a nice little family growing.
> 
> How should I grow them? I dont have a grow room and I live in an apartment. On the window sill?


 
Start with sprites or cuttings, seeds take too long. Don't treat them the way you think cactus should be treated, with little water and super sandy soil. Use well drained rich soil and water them every few days in the summer and once a week in the winter. They like sunlight but it doesn't have to be full sun. If you treat them right they will grow 5 or 6 inches a year. Beyond that, if you get sprites like in the first picture (look at the ittty bitty little guys) you can take them when they are large enough and simply set them in soil, they will take root and grow - all of these are from a single cutting taken many years ago. I use them for ornamentals now, having "hung up the phone" on this form of enlightenment.
  


Tolerance goes up astronomicly, but after the initial experiences wear off you don't need to take this substance but once or twice a year anyway


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2012)

kush fario said:


> i think they grow abit like shrooms i know u need special cactus dirt and special fert and i know that in the bigining stage of peyote it needs to be covered with saran wrap.


If you mean seedlings, then kinda, need sterile soil with good drainage (nice coarse sand), but when they are established big cacti they like good soil with plenty nutrients.


----------



## Madness26 (May 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm sort of new to RIU but I like to read up and learn from experienced people. I recently bought seeds from iamshaman and planted half of them in pearlite peat mixture to make sure it stays moist and drains well. Its been 1 week and still waiting. If anyone follows this thread still and has ever tried rockwool it would be nice to know.

I'm also buying cactus soil this weekend and planting them there and grow them along my cannabis with the gas lantern method


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 10, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> even if its legal, your never going to find it in home depot, loewes or any other spot like that.. there are a few online stores that sell either cuts or whole plants, but they can take years and years to grow enough for you to do anything even remotely useful with..


I realize how old this post is, but i got all 4 of my T. pachanoi cacti at Home Depot. All of them worked just fine.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought I had a post saying the same thing. You just gotta get a p. Torch and they're clearly labeled


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 10, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I thought I had a post saying the same thing. You just gotta get a p. Torch and they're clearly labeled


I get the T. pachanoi (Trichocereus pachanoi) but I do want to try the T. peruvianus (Peruvian Torch).


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 12, 2016)

home dept. and lowes both sell psycadelixc cacti, I got my San Pedro from them atleast


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> home dept. and lowes both sell psycadelixc cacti, I got my San Pedro from them atleast


Just said the same thing. Hopefully they don't stop doing that.


----------



## StayinFaded (Nov 19, 2016)

Karmapuff said:


> I've looked around home depots and couldn't find any san pedro or peyote. I really doubt they carry them



Best thing to do is ask an employee the Home Depots by me carry them but a lot of people are buying all of them as soon as they are delivered to the store.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Dec 27, 2016)

april said:


> LMFAO dude if u find some at Home Depot please let me know, is it not illegal in your state, i know here in Canada we can't find or buy any, ive looked many times


You can buy it in the cactus or button in Vancouver in east hasting smoke shop


----------

